# Ovipositor? Or prolapse? :s



## shannonp111 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey all! I'm new to this forum and pretty new to keeping cichlids in general. I have 2 convict cichlids in a community tank with a whole bunch of yellow labs (there were 2, but they had fish-lets, a cobalt blue, and a leopard pleco.
I recently noticed that both of my convicts have a grayish tube looking thing hanging out of their bums. I thought I had a male and female, as the one is quite a bit smaller and more colourful than the other. But they both have this tube thing going on. 
Is this normal? And if it isn't, as a follow up, are they breeding? Or constipated (and it is a prolapse)? Or sick?
They both seem to be swimming around quite happily and are eating normally.
**I did manage to get a couple of blurry pic of one but I don't know how to post them**


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

Click the link in my signature for Posting Pics instructions.


----------



## shannonp111 (Jun 19, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you so much! That was way easier than I thought it would be  
Here are the pics. Sorry for the blurriness. She/he wouldn't stay still long enough to get a good shot.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Could be a prolapsed rectum--or the fish could be egg bound. The fish is still eating, correct?

Do a partial water change and then try fasting the fish for 24 hours. Add Epsom salt at the rate of 1 Tablespoon per five gallons. (Dissolve it first; add it gradually). The other fish are fine to go through the Epsom salt and fast so no need to remove these fish.

Fasting all of your fish won't be harmful to them. What brand/type food are you currently feeding?

Just to be clear, you want to use Epsom salt which can be found in the health aid section of grocery, drug or similar stores. It is used to reduce swelling and inflammation in human body parts also.


----------

